# Relationship ended sudenly after 7 years



## adamneedstruth (Mar 22, 2015)

can I write in this section? id like to share my experience and get feed back from men and women.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you or your spouse have an affair? If so this is the right sub-forum for you.

If not, post in General Relationship Discussion.


----------



## adamneedstruth (Mar 22, 2015)

well im not 100% if she did or not, that's why id like to see what others think, I will give a detailed history of what happened so I can try understand it better with peoples help. its quite complicated :/


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

adamneedstruth said:


> can I write in this section? id like to share my experience and get feed back from men and women.


Share away!


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

adamneedstruth said:


> well im not 100% if she did or not, that's why id like to see what others think, *I will give a detailed history of what happened so I can try understand it *better with peoples help. its quite complicated :/


Ok, buddy, lay it on us!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll bet money she did, but will wait to hear your story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriYarjan (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, I am really curious now - lets have the story.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I'll bet money she did, but will wait to hear your story.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't ya think you hear the story before you make assumptions? How can you possible give unbiased advice if you're already making assumptions? I suppose that's the TAM mantra though. Relationship breaks up? Woman must have cheated. Guy had no idea there were problems? Woman must have cheated.

Even after you get it you're getting his side and perception of it.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Don't ya think you hear the story before you make assumptions? How can you possible give unbiased advice if you're already making assumptions? I suppose that's *the TAM mantra* though. Relationship breaks up? *Woman must have cheated. * Guy had no idea there were problems? *Woman must have cheated.*
> 
> Even after you get it you're getting his side and perception of it.


Yawn. Gender doesn't come into it (unless you want to put it there).

We all know that the biggest red flag of infidelity is your spouse (either gender) guarding their phone. A lesser know red flag is when someone comes to Talk About *Marriage*, but chooses to post their story in the CWI forum.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

azteca1986 said:


> Yawn. Gender doesn't come into it (unless you want to put it there).
> 
> We all know that the biggest red flag of infidelity is your spouse (either gender) guarding their phone. A lesser know red flag is when someone comes to Talk About *Marriage*, but chooses to post their story in the CWI forum.


Yawn. Where does he say that she hides her phone? Or did you assume? And gender does l does come into it because according to TAM other men are the only reason women leave a marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Don't ya think you hear the story before you make assumptions? How can you possible give unbiased advice if you're already making assumptions? I suppose that's the TAM mantra though. Relationship breaks up? Woman must have cheated. Guy had no idea there were problems? Woman must have cheated.
> 
> Even after you get it you're getting his side and perception of it.


Hang in there, young grasshopper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I made no assumptions on gender. You put that on me. From my one sentence.

You know what's a red flag for me for infidelity? When someone decides they need to post to an infidelity forum. But let's wait to hear the story. Assuming the story comes.

And for the record I'm not one of those guys who thinks a woman must be cheating if she is unhappy. Are there guys on here like that? Yes. But don't just assume from my one innocent, tongue in cheek sentence that I think that way. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Hang in there, young grasshopper.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



We'll see.

Good thing I like you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> You know what's a red flag for me for infidelity? When someone decides they need to post to an infidelity forum.


Word.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

adamneedstruth said:


> well im not 100% if she did or not, that's why id like to see what others think, I will give a detailed history of what happened so I can try understand it better with peoples help. its quite complicated :/


I guess the story is so complicated he couldn't write it down.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow. That story was nerve wracking. Kept me on the edge of my seat...


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Wow. That story was nerve wracking. Kept me on the edge of my seat...


:rofl::lol:


----------

